# Beckhoff und Wago kompatibel?



## georg-busch (18 Januar 2006)

Hallo liebe SPS User,

In wie weit sind die Steuerungen von Beckhoff und Wago kompatibel?
Können Ein-AusgangsKlemmen von Wago an Beckhoff Steuerungen verwendet werden? Betrifft Wago 750-xxx  Analog, Digital usw.
Oder Ein-Ausgänge von Beckhoff an Wago ?

Gruß 
Georg Busch


----------



## M_o_t (19 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

die "Standardmodule" sind kompatibel. Also Digitale Ein- Ausgänge habe ich auch schon getestet.
Such mal unter sonstige Steuerungen da gab's schon mal was

Gruß
M_o_t


----------



## Bjoern (26 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Also ich kann bestaetigen, dass standard Module wie E/A's kompatibel sind. Ich habe auch schon mal ein analoges Modul ausgetauscht und es lief einwandfrei. Wie es bei spezielleren Modulen aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen da noch nicht getestet.

Bjoern


----------

